# Cerastus knight castigator restoration project.



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks, 

I was able to pick up a knight castigator for cheaps from somebody who bought it off e-bay (he even suspected it was a recast). So I took it off his hand, promising it would receive some TLC. 

It went from looking like this: 





































To this (after some disassembly and an isopropanol and ethanol bath): 





































I'll try to get some good pictures in a lightbox etc. from this model. It's my first titan size project of my own, so I'm a bit out of my comfortzone in terms of photography.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice, I like the paint on yours much better than the old way. The white is really nice and even the grots on the base are painted so you can see them but they don't take away from the model.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. Well done. Did you use waterslide transfer printer paper to get the text on it?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

May the Omnissiah be praised! Your restoration of this sacred artifact is marvelous.

But seriously, that is a top-notch recovery of some terrible paintwork. When you cleaned it off, did it seem like a recast/knock-off?? Just curious.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Well done. Did you use waterslide transfer printer paper to get the text on it?


Yes, the text is done with a combination of the standard imperial knight transfer sheet, and the imperial guard tank transfer sheet. I opted to make him a freeblade, so I avoided many of the transfers of the "known" houses. 




Also, in response to Roganzar: there were quite a few irregularities on the model... But I can't say if it was more than a standard FW model or not. My experience with FW thus far has been pretty appaling... The resin did seem a bit different, but then again, FW swaps it's resin mix around every other month or so, so it's hard to tell. 

If it was a recast, it was definitely a good one!


----------

